# e19 - Czy warto? Jak ze stabilnością i funkcjonalnością?

## DeszczyK

Witam,

     Czy ktoś używa e19?  Stawiam system na nowo i zastanawiam się czy warto instalować to cudo, by potem nie psioczyć i nie zmieniać na e17, albo co innego.

Proszę o wrażenia jeśli ktoś takowe ma. 

Zależy mi na w miarę stabilnym środowisku i oczywiście funkcjonalnym, by się nie okazało, że większość funkcji jescze nie działa  :Wink: . Oczywiście nie mówię, że jakikolwiek problem go dyskwalifikuje, ale żebym nie musiał poświęcać mu szczególnej uwagi każdego dnia.

----------

## halvmork

E19 jest w wersji Alpha więc jak zależy Ci na stabilności to wybór prosty E17

Pozdrawiam

----------

## DeszczyK

Pytam, bo zdarza się, że alpha jest stabilniejsza od niektórych aplikacji w becie. Dlatego pytam o wrażenia, ale w sumie, to racja i chyba odpuszczę e19.

Dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

